# Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap Aug 15th 2010



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap Aug 15th 2010
Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap Aug 15th 2010
6th Annual Classic Bike Show & Swap will be held Aug 15th from 9AM to 3PM at Village CycleSport 1313 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts, IL 60004.
Swap spaces are $20 and entry for trophy judging and ribbons is $5.
Restrooms and food on site.
This is a large show with many great deals and cool bikes on display!
Any questions call Joe at 847-398-1650
or E-mail bikeman76@msn.com
Hope to see you there !!!


----------



## chitown (Jul 31, 2010)

View attachment 11499

I'll be there!


----------



## chitown (Aug 17, 2010)

Great event. This was my 1st swap & show and enjoyed meeting fellow builders, restorers, collectors, swappers and of course got to see some pretty cool bikes!!! Coffee & Doughnuts in the morning and hot dogs and pop in the afternoon was a nice touch. Great job by all the people organizing and working the event. The trophy bikes were all pretty much some of the nicest bikes I've seen. Great variety and quality in all the categories, from rusty originals to immaculate restored beauties.

some of the fun...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/44690109@N05/sets/72157624625139211/


----------

